# web site evaluation



## bootyboy (Oct 7, 2002)

hi. i've been working on this web site for a while, and now i need feedback on my work. the actual site is called the trash web, an internet waste site, and is an interactive web directory storing internet waste (bad sites. yes, a lot of funny stuff here....

please surf to the site and than reply your opinion here.
www.thetrashweb.com


bootyboy
usually on a pismo 500, osx 10.2.1, 20 gh, 320 mb ram


----------



## roger (Oct 7, 2002)

I like the site - nice and clean. Maybe more contrast between teh static links and the content on the page, but that is a very small point. 

However the content - priceless.

People - check out the peter pan homepage  (I found it under the top 20)

<nasal California Accent>
OH.........MY..........GOD............!
</nasal California Accent>


----------



## bootyboy (Oct 7, 2002)

hi roger and thanx for your reply. can you try and explain in a few simple word your comment on the static links? i dont quite understand your point...


----------



## 7im7 (Oct 7, 2002)

I Have to agree with the above, the interface / usability is great, its just giving it that little bit extra for flavour.  You don't even need much artistic talent, just knowing where some color should go really.

Take a look at this page I just started, and really havn't had time finish ...
http://www.7im7.ca

a Good example would be the root page, and musci/recommendations.  Those too are filled in nicely.

Keep in mind though, your site fills something a lot of sites don't fill (including my newest) right now...  decent content.  I saulte you 

---


----------



## roger (Oct 7, 2002)

No Probs:

Round the edge of the site you have permanent links e.g. the Trashweb, Trasher and Other boxes. The middle of the site contains what I would could content: the data that brings the user to the site again and again. The functions of these two areas on the page are very different and it should be easy for the new users to distinguish between the two so when they click on a link on the left, it is obvious what changes on the page. At the moment when I look at the site it is easy to ignore some of the boxes on the left and right.

It really is a small point, and one that probably only I would make. Certainly if it were my site I could live with your design. I like the site.

When are you hoping to get the site up and running 100%. I noticed that some of the links on the left didn't work properly.

R.


----------



## bootyboy (Oct 7, 2002)

Just surfed by your site, and think its looks great.  Man you've got some great colors  We are planning to do some work on the interface as soon as everything (the db and php-scripts and the services offered) runs smoothly. Your site will definetly give inspiration (keep in mind that this is a hobbybased project and we are not pro designers so we need all the help we can get).


----------



## 7im7 (Oct 7, 2002)

I am always willing help even if just with suggestions.  It seems if you follow peoples ideas here you will be off and going in no time.  That site I posted only really took me a couple days so far, there really isn't many "graphic" details in it.  

If you hosting company doesn't offer PHP right now there is a way you can still get simple posting and editing with a template setup.  Take a look at http://www.blogger.com ... I have used it before and its very good if you want to hace some sopmle formatting.  

I suggest making a static sample page, then pasting in the FULL code from it into the template box on blogger, then pasting in the variables where needed.  *There is a list below on the editing screen.


----------



## bootyboy (Oct 7, 2002)

Some of the links on  the left hand site will be provided with proper code by the end of this week (probably thursday), but that will only be designwise. All pages should work fine, but this morning  we have experienced some difficulties (pages are empty) in getting them all desplayed.  Frankly I don't know whats going on, but  I will look into it as soon as possible.


----------



## bootyboy (Oct 7, 2002)

with a server restart everything should be up and running. now you can see that we use php/sql as well...


----------

